# Puppy pics - English Bull Terriers



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought you'd enjoy seeing pics of my puppies. Not sure if I did this okay or not, so did not post too many pics. If it turns out I did alright then I'll try and post some more another time. Enjoy!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, really cute pups


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Cracking pups!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are gorgeous!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh little sweeties


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are totally scrummy - Love Bull Terriers


----------



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments. Loved seeing your pets too. I'll put up more pics sometime.


----------



## Louka (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks. I'll be sad to see them go.

I took a look at your website...very nice pics and love the information you provide.


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

i adore EBT's


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they sooo lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are really sweet pups you have


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

really cute pups,


----------



## lilburnthomson (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, Ive always adored English BT's -Sad tale......I knew one called Judy as a child, she had nine puppies and they and she sadly died. Of course, rather dramatically and perhaps not the best thing to say to a child, but I was told she had died of a broken heart! It has always stayed with me and if only I could get my husband to accept they are gorgeous, he just doesnt see it, shame, shame...they are fab.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## alexkim (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi there, The puppy in the photo looks exactly the same as my Bully, Archie


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

How cute are these beauties Very


----------

